# Xbox One X: Potential möglicherweise durch Playstation ausgebremst



## AntonioFunes (14. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox One X: Potential möglicherweise durch Playstation ausgebremst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox One X: Potential möglicherweise durch Playstation ausgebremst*


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2017)

Jetzt schiebt man also den schwarzen Peter Richtung Sony ^^

Die Bei MS machen sich das ja leicht


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Jetzt schiebt man also den schwarzen Peter Richtung Sony ^^
> 
> Die Bei MS machen sich das ja leicht


 Es ergibt aber Sinn. Es ist Quatsch, dass die Leistung der Xbox One S bei Destiny 2 nicht für "mehr" ausreicht. Aber da viele Publisher auch sehr von dem Goodwill von Sony abhängen, ist es nicht abwegig, dass Sony einen kleinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl gibt und ansonsten bei der Zusammenarbeit es manchen Entwicklern schwerer macht. Es gibt ja einige Exklusivtitel, um die Konkurrenz von MS abzuschotten. Warum soll man dann nicht auch mit Absprachen eine indirekte Abschottung betreiben? Mal angenommen, dass kaum ein Game auf der Xbox One X besser aussieht / läuft als auf der PS4 Pro, nur weil Sony die Entwickler unter Druck setzt: dann hat MS ein Problem, da die Xbox One X ja ein Stück teurer ist.

Natürlich kann es aber auch sein, dass da nix dran ist und Destiny 2 vlt. zwar mit nur 30 FPS läuft, aber "hübscher" aussehen wird als auf der PS4 Pro.


----------



## nigra (14. Juni 2017)

Die Konsole noch nichtmal auf dem Markt, aber die Klappe schon am aufreißen. Mich hat das Gerät nicht beeindruckt. Und erst recht nicht die Spiele-Auswahl.


----------



## linktheminstrel (14. Juni 2017)

die "normale" one hat ja rein gar nichts damit zu tun


----------



## XboxKing5000 (15. Juni 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Die Konsole noch nichtmal auf dem Markt, aber die Klappe schon am aufreißen. Mich hat das Gerät nicht beeindruckt. Und erst recht nicht die Spiele-Auswahl.




Die XBOX ONE X ist die Leistungsfähigste Konsole der Welt , nicht wie der PS4 PRO ROTZ
Das Konzept von Microsoft sind eben nicht Exklusive Spiele , wie bei Sony, scheinbar hast du die Gesamt Strategie seitens Microsoft nicht verstanden , für was haltet ihr euch.

Extrem Stark , Wasserkühlung , Noch Schlanker und Kompakter , die Entwickler werden die Konsole wesentlich besser unterstützen als die PRO

Xbox is the best , so true


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2017)

XboxKing5000 schrieb:


> Die XBOX ONE X ist die Leistungsfähigste Konsole der Welt , nicht wie der PS4 PRO ROTZ
> Das Konzept von Microsoft sind eben nicht Exklusive Spiele , wie bei Sony, scheinbar hast du die Gesamt Strategie seitens Microsoft nicht verstanden , für was haltet ihr euch.
> 
> Extrem Stark , Wasserkühlung , Noch Schlanker und Kompakter , die Entwickler werden die Konsole wesentlich besser unterstützen als die PRO
> ...



Zieh weiter, Troll. Hier gibt es keinen Fisch. 
Aber eins geb ich dir noch mit auf den Weg: Vapor Chamber != Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2017)

Weiss einer schon wie die Wasserkühlung eingebaut ist ?

Die meisten wasserkühlungen werden ja vor ort eingebaut oder erst kurz vor dem versand beim pc aber die xbox ist ja fliessbandware und weiss ja nicht ob das wasser verdampft.
Hoffen wir mal das die gute quali haben - weil selbst bei den teuersten pcs versagt im sommer die wasserkühlung


----------



## Wamboland (15. Juni 2017)

So geht es doch den PC Spielern seit Jahren -  deal with it ^^


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Zieh weiter, Troll. Hier gibt es keinen Fisch.
> Aber eins geb ich dir noch mit auf den Weg: Vapor Chamber != Wasserkühlung.


Er mag eventuell ein Troll sein, aber von der Thematik her hat er gar nicht mal so unrecht.


----------



## nigra (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Er mag eventuell ein Troll sein, aber von der Thematik her hat er gar nicht mal so unrecht.



Womit soll er recht haben?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Für die Entwickler ist das sicher Käse, nun dürfen sie theoretisch auf 4 Konsolen optimieren.


----------



## nevermind85 (15. Juni 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Womit soll er recht haben?



Er hat damit Recht, dass die XBoneX leistungsfähiger als die PS4 Pro wird und Stand heute bei Release die stärkste Konsole sein wird.
Weiterhin hat er damit Recht, dass MS kein Exklusiv-Konzept verfolgt und statt dessen eher die Massen erreichen will. Dank eventuellem Crossplay und der Möglichkeit, Spiele einmal zu entwickeln und auf 2 Plattformen ohne Portierung zu veröffentlichen, stehen die Chancen m.E. auch recht gut, dass dieses Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Für die Entwickler ist das sicher Käse, nun dürfen sie theoretisch auf 4 Konsolen optimieren.


Wieso auf 4?
Die Xbox Familie teilt sich die Bibliotheken gemeinsam, auch zusammen mit PC. Das ist eben ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil gerade auch für Entwickler.
Sony geht da schon immer eigene Wege. Und frage mal Programmierer wie schwer es ist auf PS was zu coden. Das ist kein Spaß. Auf Xbox und PC können sie so gut wie alles gemeinsam verwenden, für PS ist das alles nicht anwendbar und muss neu geschrieben werden.
Nur weil die PS noch gut verbreitet ist machen die das. Sollte MS aber weiterhin Sony Anteile wegnehmen wird es schwer für Sony sich nicht endlich mal anzupassen.
MS geht momentan den richtigen Weg, sie gehen weiter, was sehr ungewöhnlich für MS ist, Sony bleibt stehen, eben noch typischer Japanisch. Macht Sony so weiter gibt es PS in 10 Jahren nicht mehr.
Japan ist auch in anderen Techno Gebieten stehen geblieben und wurde z.B. von S-Korea total abgehängt. Das hat etwas mit der Japan Duckmäuser Mentalität zu tun. Niemand darf da etwas sagen, nur der Chef. Alle anderen haben zu kuschen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso auf 4?
> Die Xbox Familie teilt sich die Bibliotheken gemeinsam, auch zusammen mit PC. Das ist eben ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil gerade auch für Entwickler.
> Sony geht da schon immer eigene Wege. Und frage mal Programmierer wie schwer es ist auf PS was zu coden. Das ist kein Spaß. Auf Xbox und PC können sie so gut wie alles gemeinsam verwenden, für PS ist das alles nicht anwendbar und muss neu geschrieben werden.
> Nur weil die PS noch gut verbreitet ist machen die das. Sollte MS aber weiterhin Sony Anteile wegnehmen wird es schwer für Sony sich nicht endlich mal anzupassen.
> ...


Damit meinte ich, dass zwischen PS4 und XB1 teilweise schon Unterscheide sind und zwischen den Upgradekonsolen dann nochmal. Wieviel Arbeit das jetzt im Einzelnen macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## binderneue (15. Juni 2017)

Wow habe schon viel Unsinn gelesen aber das was gerade Microsoft von sich gibt gehört zur Top 10.
Immo ist vielleicht die Scorpio die stärkste Konsole nur wie sieht es nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr aus.
Wenn die Ps5 kommt wird es dann die Scorpio sein die Limitiert. 
Des weiteren macht sich Microsoft sein Konsolengeschäft selbst damit kaputt das ihre Spiele auch für den PC veröffentlicht werden.
Früher als es noch Xbox Exclusiv-Spiele gab hatte man  als Spieler einen Grund neben dem PC eine Xbox Konsole zu kaufen. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr nötig und die Leute kaufen sich dafür eine Playstation oder Nintendo Konsole. Und die Spielentwickler wechseln bestimmt nicht das Lager weil Sony nur mit dem Geld so um sich wirft . Es liegt wohl eher daran das sich eine Umsetzung der Spiele für die Xbox schon deshalb nicht lohnt weil es auch für den PC kommt. 
Wenn Sony/Nintendo anfangen würde seine Exklusivtitel auch für den PC umzusetzen wäre Nintendo wahrscheinlich schon Pleite oder sie würden nur noch Spiele entwickeln.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juni 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso auf 4?
> Und frage mal Programmierer wie schwer es ist auf PS was zu coden. Das ist kein Spaß. Auf Xbox und PC können sie so gut wie alles gemeinsam verwenden, für PS ist das alles nicht anwendbar und muss neu geschrieben werden.
> Nur weil die PS noch gut verbreitet ist machen die das. Sollte MS aber weiterhin Sony Anteile wegnehmen wird es schwer für Sony sich nicht endlich mal anzupassen.



Das war bei der PS3 so, die PS4 ist deutlich näher an nem PC (oder der Xbox) als ihr Vorgänger, was das programieren der Spiele betrifft. Darum sahen manche PS3 Thierd-Party Games auch etwas schwächer aus als die 360 Versionen (z.B. bei Mafia 2 das Gras oder bei Red Dead Redemption weniger Vegetation) trotz mehr Power unter der Haube


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

binderneue schrieb:


> Wow habe schon viel Unsinn gelesen aber das was gerade Microsoft von sich gibt gehört zur Top 10.
> Immo ist vielleicht die Scorpio die stärkste Konsole nur wie sieht es nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr aus.
> Wenn die Ps5 kommt wird es dann die Scorpio sein die Limitiert.
> Des weiteren macht sich Microsoft sein Konsolengeschäft selbst damit kaputt das ihre Spiele auch für den PC veröffentlicht werden.
> ...



Trotzdem verkauft sich die Xbox One meines Wissens nach bisher besser als die sehr erfolgreiche 360. Nur weil Sony davongezogen ist, ist das trotzdem noch kein Flop. Microsoft kassiert dafür eben auf 2 Plattformen für die Spiele ab. Und zu Sony Spielen auf PC sage ich nur PS Now, angeblich auch mit PS4 Titeln geplant.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Und zu Sony Spielen auf PC sage ich nur PS Now, angeblich auch mit PS4 Titeln geplant.



Aber nicht in Deutschland, denn da gibt es bis heute kein PS Now (auf keiner einzigen Plattform), wohingegen es in anderen europäischen Ländern schon lange da ist. Offiziell natürlich, ob es über Umwege geht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Deutschland, denn da gibt es bis heute kein PS Now (auf keiner einzigen Plattform), wohingegen es in anderen europäischen Ländern schon lange da ist. Offiziell natürlich, ob es über Umwege geht weiß ich nicht


Ich weiß, ss ging ja nur um die grundsätzliche Exklusivität und die gibt Sony mit diesem Dienst auf.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2017)

binderneue schrieb:


> Wow habe schon viel Unsinn gelesen aber das was gerade Microsoft von sich gibt gehört zur Top 10.
> Immo ist vielleicht die Scorpio die stärkste Konsole nur wie sieht es nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr aus.
> Wenn die Ps5 kommt wird es dann die Scorpio sein die Limitiert.
> Des weiteren macht sich Microsoft sein Konsolengeschäft selbst damit kaputt das ihre Spiele auch für den PC veröffentlicht werden.
> ...



Leider vollkommen falsch. Oder sagen wir mal, das war mal so in der Vergangenheit.
90-95% aller sagen wir mal momentanen MS/Sony Spiele gibt es auch auf PC. Eben Multiplattform Titel, das ist nun mal Faktum. Die fetten Big Firmen können es sich kaum leisten AAA Titel die teilweise mehr kosten als ein Hollywood Film nur für eine Plattform zu coden. Außer die ein oder andere Firma zahlt Unsummen für eben die Exklusivität.   Die paar wirklichen Exclusiv Titel mit langen Verträgen eben außen vor. Kein Studio kann es sich heute anders so leisten.
Bei Nintendo sieht es anders aus, da gab es so gut wie nie was für PC, die waren wirklich Exklusiv, das ist die Ausnahme.
Und eine Konsole kauft man sich in erster Linie erstmal um mit seinen Kumpels zusammen auf der Couch abzuhängen und nicht wegen irgendwelchen Exklusiv Titeln. das war schon immer so und ist auch heute so. Alles andere ist Zweitrangig, nicht unwichtig für ein paar Leute, aber eben nicht das entscheidende.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> So geht es doch den PC Spielern seit Jahren -  deal with it ^^



Ich plan eh keinen konsolen kauf mich interessiert nur von der technischen seite - beim pc der für einen selbst zusammengestellt wurde oder wo man es selbst einbaute kann man vorher noch testlauf machen ob alles dich oder ohne die garantie zu verlieren sie öffnen und destiliertes wasser mal nachfüllen aber muss dann die XXX regelmässig zur wartung ?


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2017)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich plan eh keinen konsolen kauf mich interessiert nur von der technischen seite - beim pc der für einen selbst zusammengestellt wurde oder wo man es selbst einbaute kann man vorher noch testlauf machen ob alles dich oder ohne die garantie zu verlieren sie öffnen und destiliertes wasser mal nachfüllen aber muss dann die XXX regelmässig zur wartung ?



Da wird keine Wasserkühlung eingebaut sondern eine ordinäre Vapor Chamber. Das ist ein geschlossenes System wie eine Heatpipe und findet sich so auch schon seit Jahren auf vielen Grafikkarten. Marketing Blabla eben. 
Da muss überhaupt nichts gewartet oder nachgefüllt werden und da wird auch nix undicht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Da wird keine Wasserkühlung eingebaut sondern eine ordinäre Vapor Chamber. Das ist ein geschlossenes System wie eine Heatpipe und findet sich so auch schon seit Jahren auf vielen Grafikkarten. Marketing Blabla eben.
> Da muss überhaupt nichts gewartet oder nachgefüllt werden und da wird auch nix undicht.


Microsoft hat nie was von Wasserkühlung gesagt, sie haben es selber als Vapor Chamber bezeichnet.


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Microsoft hat nie was von Wasserkühlung gesagt, sie haben es selber als Vapor Chamber bezeichnet.



Hier, lies selber: 

Xbox One X | The World’s Most Powerful Console




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher kommt ja die ganze Verwirrung...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier, lies selber:
> 
> Xbox One X | The World’s Most Powerful Console
> 
> ...



Ok, hat ein bißchen was von Apple mit Retina, wobei da im gleichen Satz Ventilator mit drin steht. Da kann es sich doch eigentlich schon denken. Und auf der E3 wurde ganz klar gesagt Vapor Chamber: https://youtu.be/h4J03nME1TQ?t=248


----------



## Chemenu (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ok, hat ein bißchen was von Apple mit Retina, wobei da im gleichen Satz Ventilator mit drin steht. Da kann es sich doch eigentlich schon denken. Und auf der E3 wurde ganz klar gesagt Vapor Chamber: https://youtu.be/h4J03nME1TQ?t=248



Ich glaub bei einigen Leuten ist direkt nach den Wörtern "liquid cooled" das ganze Blut vom Gehirn nach weiter unten geschossen. So verbreiten sich dann falsche Infos.
Und Microsft kommuniziert das eben auch nicht wirklich unmissverständlich. "Liquid cooled" ist ja technisch durchaus korrekt, hat aber rein gar nichts mit einer vollwertigen Wasserkühlung (Pumpe, Radiator, Wasserkühler) zu tun wo das Wasser die Wärme aufnimmt und aktiv durch die Pumpe transportiert wird ohne Verdampfungs- und Kondensationsprozess.


----------



## Gemar (15. Juni 2017)

So wie der PC all die Jahre ausgebremst wurde? 
Es ist doch logisch, dass sich Entwickler an die am weitesten verbreitete Platform richtet.


----------



## FragZShoX (15. Juni 2017)

Weiß nicht was das jetzt soll. Das die Konsole stärker sein wird als die 1 Jahr ältere Konkurrenz ist doch klar. Sonst würde sich MS lächerlich machen.  Und wenn Microsoft zeigen will was ihre Konsole auf dem Kasten hat können sie ja exclusiv Titel bringen wie es Sony macht. 
oh wait...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

FragZShoX schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was das jetzt soll. Das die Konsole stärker sein wird als die 1 Jahr ältere Konkurrenz ist doch klar. Sonst würde sich MS lächerlich machen.  Und wenn Microsoft zeigen will was ihre Konsole auf dem Kasten hat können sie ja exclusiv Titel bringen wie es Sony macht.
> oh wait...


Was genau haben Exklusivspiele mit der Power der Konsole zu tun? Gibt es irgendwelche Pro Exklusivspiel?


----------



## FragZShoX (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Was genau haben Exklusivspiele mit der Power der Konsole zu tun? Gibt es irgendwelche Pro Exklusivspiel?



hätte ich vielleicht anders Ausdrücken sollen. Er erklärt halt das die Sony Konsole die neue XboX ausbremst, dann sollen sie doch first Party Spiele entwickeln, dann wird nix ausgebremst. Und wenn Entwickler ernsthaft XboX spiele mit Absicht schlechter aussehen lassen, dann ist MS das mMn selbst schuld. Die haben dieses Generationen-Duell leider verloren, der Gewinner macht die Regeln xD


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

FragZShoX schrieb:


> hätte ich vielleicht anders Ausdrücken sollen. Er erklärt halt das die Sony Konsole die neue XboX ausbremst, dann sollen sie doch first Party Spiele entwickeln, dann wird nix ausgebremst. Und wenn Entwickler ernsthaft XboX spiele mit Absicht schlechter aussehen lassen, dann ist MS das mMn selbst schuld. Die haben dieses Generationen-Duell leider verloren, der Gewinner macht die Regeln xD



SIe haben ja konsolenexklusive Spiele, nur Sony bietet da etwas mehr. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Verkaufszahlen der Exklusivspiele meist auch nicht sonderlich beeindruckend,


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2017)

Sony bietet "etwas" mehr? Ich würde sagen, zwischen den Exklusivspielen für Sony und Microsoft liegen Welten. 

Das ist halt das Problem der XBox, neben den Preis und den vorhandenen Konsolen im Freundeskreis orientiert sich der Käufer halt an den Exklusivtiteln, selbst wenn er dann vielleicht nur ein oder zwei davon am Ende kauft, bei der anderen Plattform hätte er vielleicht gar keinen. 
Und Nintendo lebt ausschießlich von ihren Exklusivspielen, ohne die großen Namen hätten die ihre Hardwareproduktion schon vor langer Zeit einstampfen müssen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sony bietet "etwas" mehr? Ich würde sagen, zwischen den Exklusivspielen für Sony und Microsoft liegen Welten.
> 
> Das ist halt das Problem der XBox, neben den Preis und den vorhandenen Konsolen im Freundeskreis orientiert sich der Käufer halt an den Exklusivtiteln, selbst wenn er dann vielleicht nur ein oder zwei davon am Ende kauft, bei der anderen Plattform hätte er vielleicht gar keinen.
> Und Nintendo lebt ausschießlich von ihren Exklusivspielen, ohne die großen Namen hätten die ihre Hardwareproduktion schon vor langer Zeit einstampfen müssen.



Bei der Reihenfolge Preis-->Freundeskreis stimme ich zu, aber danach gibt es doch etliche Kaufkriterien. Dinge wie Leistung, Zubehörpreise, Controller, Kundenservice, Garantie, Netzwerk, Lautstärke, Design, Abwärtskompatibilität, 4K Laufwerk, EA Access, Virtual Reality etc. sehe ich alle gleichberechtigt mit den Exklusivspielen. Die Verbreitung an Exklusivspielen liegt bei der PS4 im Schnitt glaube ich gerade mal im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich gemessen an den verkauften Konsolen. Wären Exklusivspiele so wichtig, müsste sich die Steam Machine verkaufen wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Bei der Reihenfolge Preis-->Freundeskreis stimme ich zu, aber danach gibt es doch etliche Kaufkriterien. Dinge wie Zubehörpreise, Controller, Netzwerk, Lautstärke, Design, Abwärtskompatibilität, 4K Laufwerk, EA Access, Virtual Reality etc. sehe ich alle gleichberechtigt mit den Exklusivspielen. Die Verbreitung an Exklusivspielen liegt bei der PS4 im Schnitt glaube ich gerade mal im unteren einstelligen Prozentbereich gemessen an den verkauften Konsolen. Wären Exklusivspiele so wichtig, müsste sich die Steam Machine verkaufen wie warme Semmeln.


Ne, genannte Dinge wie Zubehörpreise (ohnehin überall sehr ähnlich), 4k, VR etc. spielen praktisch KEINE Rolle. Das sind Dinge, die nur für absolute Nischen interessant sind. Keiner wird sich eine XBox One wegen dem UHD BR Laufwerk kaufen, wenn ihm die Sony Spiele interessieren. Der kauft sich dann die PS4 und die XBox One S als Player, falls er keinen günstigeren Standalone Player findet ansonsten aber anstelle der Box halt eben einen extra Player.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Keiner wird sich eine XBox One wegen dem UHD BR Laufwerk kaufen, wenn ihm die Sony Spiele interessieren.


 Tja, bei mir war es anders. Ich hab mich u.a. wegen des UHD-Laufwerkes für die Xbox entschieden, obwohl es bei der PS 1-2 Spiele gab, die ich durchaus nicht ungern gespielt hätte. Aber wenn man pro Jahr am Ende sowieso mit anderen Games dann 10 Mal mehr Zeit verbringt als mit den 1-2 Exklusivtiteln,  dann sind diese Exklusivtitel für mich einfach nicht SO wichtig, dass ich davon den Kauf abhängig mache. Das Laufwerk hab ich dann aber für viele Jahre und muss keinen Player anschaffen, wenn ich einen 4K-TV anschaffe. Beim Kauf einer PS4 hätte ich quasi darauf spekulieren müssen, dass definitiv noch einige für mich "wichtige" Exklusivtitel rauskommen werden, solange ich die PS nutze - aber das war mir zu vage.

Zudem gibt es ja auch Quasi-Xbox-Exklusive Games. Zwar sind die meisten dann auch für den PC zu haben, so dass ICH mit meinem passablen PC dafür keine Xbox "brauche" - allerdings bekommt man die Games für die Xbox meist sehr günstig als Disc-Version, für den PC aber muss man meist die SEHR teure Downloadversion kaufen. Daher sind diese Games für MICH dann doch im Grunde genommen "exklusiv". Ein Forza Horizon 3 für 70€ hätte ich NIE im Leben gekauft. Aber ich hab es für 40€ auf Disc bekommen, und es ist aktuell das Game, das bei mit die meisten Spielstunden gesammelt hat.

Und bei den Nutzern, die keinen Spiele-PC und nur die Wahl zwischen PS oder xbox haben, ist ja ohnehin so, dass die betreffenden Xbox-Games für diese Nutzer wirklich "exklusiv" sind. Und da kann da genauso gut passieren, dass nach 1-2 Jahren dann plötzlich 1-2 Games xbox- (und PC) exklusiv auf dem Markt sind, die man gern spielen würde. D.h. wer den Kauf von nur 1-2 Games abhängig macht, die es grad NUR auf der PS4 gibt, der kann nie sicher sein, ob er das nicht in 1-2 Jahren "bereut" und lieber ne Xbox hätte - oder auch umgekehrt.


Nebenbei: ich kenne persönlich niemanden, der sich für eine PS entschieden hat nur weil es da einen oder mehrere Exklusivtitel gibt. Jedenfalls nicht bewusst. Die Werbung führt sicher unbewusst dann doch dazu, dass man sich die PS4 mit dem "exklusiven PS4-Titel Uncharted - nur auf PS4!" kauft, obwohl man das Game am Ende dann kaum spielt...


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, genannte Dinge wie Zubehörpreise (ohnehin überall sehr ähnlich), 4k, VR etc. spielen praktisch KEINE Rolle. Das sind Dinge, die nur für absolute Nischen interessant sind. Keiner wird sich eine XBox One wegen dem UHD BR Laufwerk kaufen, wenn ihm die Sony Spiele interessieren. Der kauft sich dann die PS4 und die XBox One S als Player, falls er keinen günstigeren Standalone Player findet ansonsten aber anstelle der Box halt eben einen extra Player.



Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Xbox da rein gar nichts hätte und Sony hat viel Nischen Japano Kram dabei, der niemanden interessiert. Da haben wir einfach verschiedene Ansichten, vermutlich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich kenne keinen, der sich eine Konsole wegen Spielen gekauft hat, das lief alles aus Gewohnheit bzw. Freundeskreisverbreitung. Wenn ich mich jetzt mal festlegen müsste, was die PS4 für mich an Must Have Spielen hatte, kann ich nur Uncharted 4 sagen. Das war es.


----------



## huenni87 (15. Juni 2017)

Die Xbox One S war mal eine sehr gute Alternative als günstiger UHD BD Player. Allerdings gab und gibt es immer noch Einschränkungen auf der S die Standalone Player nicht haben. Auch wenn es langsam dank Updates besser wird. 

Jetzt gibt es aber schon 3 Player die an sich eine Top Qualität biten die günstiger zu bekommen sind als die One S. Daher denke ich wird sich kaum einer ne One X nur als UHD Player holen.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2017)

@ Herbboy oder Schaschlikschmuggler, ihr seit aber auch keine normalen Konsumenten sondern eben schon alteingesessene Zocker. Ich liebäugle aktuell auch mit der One S, hätte ich das Forza Horizon 3 Bundle für 186 Euro noch gekriegt, dann hätte ich jetzt auch eine. Aber ich bin eben auch kein limitierter Zocker sondern eben extremer Nerd in der Hinsicht und das sind nicht sonderlich viele Leute am Ende. Da muss man klar über seinen "Hardcore" Tellerrand schauen, egal ob es um Spiele oder Filme etc. geht.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Die Xbox One S war mal eine sehr gute Alternative als günstiger UHD BD Player. Allerdings gab und gibt es immer noch Einschränkungen auf der S die Standalone Player nicht haben. Auch wenn es langsam dank Updates besser wird.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es aber schon 3 Player die an sich eine Top Qualität biten die günstiger zu bekommen sind als die One S. Daher denke ich wird sich kaum einer ne One X nur als UHD Player holen.



Welche 3 Top Player sind denn  günstiger als eine One S inklusive Spiel für 199 Euro? Eine One X wird sich natürlich niemand nur als Player holen, der ist ein netter Bonus.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Herbboy oder Schaschlikschmuggler, ihr seit aber auch keine normalen Konsumenten sondern eben schon alteingesessene Zocker. Ich liebäugle aktuell auch mit der One S, hätte ich das Forza Horizon 3 Bundle für 186 Euro noch gekriegt, dann hätte ich jetzt auch eine. Aber ich bin eben auch kein limitierter Zocker sondern eben extremer Nerd in der Hinsicht und das sind nicht sonderlich viele Leute am Ende. Da muss man klar über seinen "Hardcore" Tellerrand schauen, egal ob es um Spiele oder Filme etc. geht.



Richtig. Der Otto Normal Verbraucher geht in den Media Markt und will eine Konsole für Fifa oder GTA kaufen. Von Spielen, die irgendwann 2018/19 rauskommen oder all den anderen Dingen hat der keine Ahnung. Der fragt den Verkäufer oder kauft aus dem Bauch heraus oder nach Preis oder nach Freundesempfehlung. Das ist ein Großteil der Käufer. Wir "Nerds" machen uns über alles schlau und haben dann entsprechend mehr Kaufkriterien, sind aber auch in der Unterzahl und genau deswegen leist man von Spielen als das ultimative Kaufkriterium immer nur in Foren, in den Verkaufszahlen spiegelt sich das aber nicht wieder.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Otto Normal Verbraucher geht in den Media Markt und will eine Konsole für Fifa oder GTA kaufen. Von Spielen, die irgendwann 2018/19 rauskommen oder all den anderen Dingen hat der keine Ahnung. Der fragt den Verkäufer oder kauft aus dem Bauch heraus oder nach Preis oder nach Freundesempfehlung. Das ist ein Großteil der Käufer. Wir "Nerds" machen uns über alles schlau und haben dann entsprechend mehr Kaufkriterien, sind aber auch in der Unterzahl und genau deswegen leist man von Spielen als das ultimative Kaufkriterium immer nur in Foren, in den Verkaufszahlen spiegelt sich das aber nicht wieder.



So einfach ist das auch nicht. Sonst wäre die Xbox One nach der 360 nicht so extrem gefloppt, weil die 360 Zocker einfach die One gekauft hätten.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So einfach ist das auch nicht. Sonst wäre die Xbox One nach der 360 nicht so extrem gefloppt, weil die 360 Zocker einfach die One gekauft hätten.


Die Reihenfolge war Preis-->Freundeskreis-->sonstiges. Die 100 Euro zu Beginn haben beim Otto Normal Verbraucher den Ausschlag gegeben und das PR Desaster + die 100 Euro bei den informierten Leuten. Als Microsoft dann reagiert und den Preis angepasst hat, waren schon so viele PS4s verkauft, dass Punkt 2 Freundeskreis den Ausschlag für die Nachkäufer gegeben hat. Dann war die Nummer auch schon durch und Microsoft hatte verloren. Wegen Knack oder Killzone hat jedenfalls sicher keiner eine PS4 gekauft.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2017)

Das ist alles absolut richtig. Allerdings muss man beim Erfolg der PS4 auch sagen, dass die Spieler wussten, es werden gute (Exklusiv-) Spiele für die PS4 kommen, wo Microsoft schon in den letzten Jahren der 360 Ära ziemlich geschwächelt hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ Herbboy oder Schaschlikschmuggler, ihr seit aber auch keine normalen Konsumenten sondern eben schon alteingesessene Zocker. Ich liebäugle aktuell auch mit der One S, hätte ich das Forza Horizon 3 Bundle für 186 Euro noch gekriegt, dann hätte ich jetzt auch eine. Aber ich bin eben auch kein limitierter Zocker sondern eben extremer Nerd in der Hinsicht und das sind nicht sonderlich viele Leute am Ende. Da muss man klar über seinen "Hardcore" Tellerrand schauen, egal ob es um Spiele oder Filme etc. geht.


 aber das, was DU schreibst, trifft doch viel eher auf die Hardcore-Zocker zu, nämlich dass Exklusiv-Titel SO wichtig sind, dass man sich extra dafür *die *eine Konsole kauft ^^   

Ich finde aber gerade für die große Masse an Leuten, die eher gelegentlich spielen, das Thema "Exklusiv" viel unwichtiger, außer vlt. einer spielt SO wenig, dass er ne Konsole nur kauft, WEIL er sich vor dem Kauf über die aktuellen Top-Games informiert und ihn zB Uncharted und NUR das wahnsinnig anmacht. Ich denke aber, dass GERADE die Gelegenheitszocker sich vlt. 1-2, maximal 3 Titel pro Jahr kaufen, und dann ist es an sich egal, ob es exklusive Titel sind oder nicht, denn bei DER Auswahl an Games finden die IMMER ein aus deren Sicht Hammer-Game.

Ich selber spiele auch gar nicht sooo viel. Es gibt oft Phasen, da spiele ich 1-2 Wochen gar nicht, und im Schnitt spiele ich vlt pro Tag ne Stunde. auch MAL nen Tag 4-5h, dafür dann 2 Tage wieder gar nicht.

Dein letzter Satz "_Allerdings muss man beim Erfolg der PS4 auch sagen, dass die Spieler wussten, es werden gute (Exklusiv-) Spiele für die PS4 kommen_" => ich glaube du überschätzt VÖLLIG das Wissen der allermeisten Käufer. Die große Mehrheit, die sich eine Konsole kaufen, kennen sich mit Spielen kaum aus. Ich bin sicher, dass viele Käufer nicht mal wissen, ob und welche Games nun exklusiv PS oder Xbox sind. Ich kenne zB auch viele Familien mit Kids, da hört man halt immer "ich will ne Playstation", weil "Playstation spielen" bei uns fast schon ein Synonym für "Konsole spielen" ist, und was zocken die Kids dann später drauf? Fifa, CoD, Tekken, GTA - nix exklusives... 

Ich hab auch schon oft mit Leutee aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gesprochen nach dem Motto: 
Bekannter: Hey, du bist doch Gamer [Anmerkung: für die ist einer, der mehr als 1x pro Woche mehr als 1h spielt schon ein Gamer....] - wie findest du denn das Spiel XY, das wollte ich mir holen?!" 
ich: keine Ahnung, ich hab keine Playstation. 
Bekannter: wie jetzt...? das spiel gibt es nur für die PS??? ^^

Denn die weitaus meisten kaufen ne Konsole, weil die "bekannt" ist oder weil die Werbung sehen inkl. einem Spiel oder weil die anderen Bekannten halt auch diese Konsole haben, aber sind sich nicht bewusst, ob es ein Spiel nun "exklusiv" gibt oder nicht, die kennen sich mit den ganzen Games kaum aus. Die sehen zwar "PS4 inklusive des Playstation-Blockbuster-Games Uncharted", und das Bundle ist attraktiv - aber die wissen oft nicht, dass das Spielt NUR auf der PS verfügbar ist, kaufen also das Bundle nicht wegen der Exklusivität, sondern weil das Spiel gut zu sein scheint und das Bundle einen guten Preis hat. 

Eklusivität ist IMHO eher selten der Grund, warum die Masse an Leuten sich ne Playstation kauft, sondern eher ein Grund für richtige "Gamer", warum die zur einen oder zur anderen Konsole greifen.

Und klar: in Gamesforen trifft man halt eher die "Gamer", daher verzerrt die Wahrnehmung sehr schnell, weil man mit denen, die vlt nur alle 2 Wochen mal nen Abend zocken oder Kiddies, die am Abend 1-2h Stunden Fifa spielen, nie in Kontakt kommt. Daher kommt es einem fälschlicherweise so vor, als würden "die meisten", die auch nur ansatzweise mit Games zu tun haben, sehr gut bescheid wissen.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Juni 2017)

Also, die meisten Gelegenheitsgamer die ich kenne kaufen tatsächlich eine Konsole wegen Titeln wie GTA oder Fifa. Danach kommt es stark auf die Altersgruppe an, jüngere männliche Zocker hatten zur 360 Zeit dann gerne eine XBox für Halo oder Gears of War zusätzlich, bzw. die etwas älteren die PS3 mit Uncharted, Heavy Rain und Little Big Planet. Nach eben GTA waren diese Exklusivtitel, deren bervorzugte Spiele, zumindest was ich so im Umfeld gesehen habe.
Und dann gibt das da noch Leute, die sind Japano-Fans, lesen viel Manga oder schauen Anime, die greifen dann ohnehin zu Playstation und 3DS.

Dass die Wahrnehmung durch Foren stark verzerrt wird, das schreibe ich ja selbst ständig. Gutes Beispiel sind da diese "Kult"-Spiele wie Ico, Shadow of the Colossus oder Beyond Good & Evil. Oder halt die Retro RPGs wie Wasteland 2, Pillars of Eternity, Tyranny und Co.. In Foren wie hier wirkt es immer so, als hätte jeder die Titel gespielt und geliebt. Die Realität sieht natürlich sehr anders aus, wie alleine die Verkaufszahlen besagter Spiele zeigen, die abseits weniger Fans halt die Masse völlig kalt lassen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, diejenigen, die sowas zocken sind auch oft diejenigen, die halt als "Extremspieler" überdurchschnittlich viel in Foren unterwegs sind.

Dazu kommt natürlich, dass viele der reinen Konsolenspieler ja gar keinen PC zum Surfen haben und Internet heute halt wenn dann über Smartphone nutzen, meist auch nur für Facebook und What's App bzw. gelegentlich um mal was auf eBay oder Amazon zu kaufen. Dieser Anteil Leute, die dem Internet somit relativ fernbleiben, ist erstaunlich groß, wenn ich mich so umschaue.


----------



## FragZShoX (17. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Xbox da rein gar nichts hätte und Sony hat viel Nischen Japano Kram dabei, der niemanden interessiert. Da haben wir einfach verschiedene Ansichten, vermutlich auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich kenne keinen, der sich eine Konsole wegen Spielen gekauft hat, das lief alles aus Gewohnheit bzw. Freundeskreisverbreitung. Wenn ich mich jetzt mal festlegen müsste, was die PS4 für mich an Must Have Spielen hatte, kann ich nur Uncharted 4 sagen. Das war es.



Ich denke mal jeder hat seine eigenen Gründe warum er sich für ein Produkt entscheidet und bei mir war es absolut wegen der Spiele Auswahl. Denn das ist der Grund warum eine Koole habe, wegen der Spiele. Und ich hab wirklich ALLE exclusives gekauft und größtenteils auf Platin gebracht. Und ich lass mich auch nicht von Marken blenden oder werde Fan von einer bestimmten Firma. Ich wäge immer wieder neu ab was am besten für mich passt. Diese Generation wsr es Sony, letzte war es erst MS u d gegen ende hab ich mir dann ne gebrauchte PS3 geholt.
Und da sind echt paar Hingucker dabei an exclusives. Horizon, Persona 5, Uncharted 4, Last of Us... sind schon paar Knaller. Aber is Geschmackssache


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist alles absolut richtig. Allerdings muss man beim Erfolg der PS4 auch sagen, dass die Spieler wussten, es werden gute (Exklusiv-) Spiele für die PS4 kommen, wo Microsoft schon in den letzten Jahren der 360 Ära ziemlich geschwächelt hatte.


Waren das denn so viele Spiele? Ich habe im Kopf, dass bei Sony gegen Ende auch nur noch TLOU an guten Spielen kam und dann wären wir auch hier wieder bei Herrn Otto Normal, der sowas eben nicht weiß. Jüngere Spieler und Erstkäufer ebenso wenig. Also wieder nur wir Internet Nerds


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also, die meisten Gelegenheitsgamer die ich kenne kaufen tatsächlich eine Konsole wegen Titeln wie GTA oder Fifa. Danach kommt es stark auf die Altersgruppe an, jüngere männliche Zocker hatten zur 360 Zeit dann gerne eine XBox für Halo oder Gears of War zusätzlich, bzw. die etwas älteren die PS3 mit Uncharted, Heavy Rain und Little Big Planet. Nach eben GTA waren diese Exklusivtitel, deren bervorzugte Spiele, zumindest was ich so im Umfeld gesehen habe.
> Und dann gibt das da noch Leute, die sind Japano-Fans, lesen viel Manga oder schauen Anime, die greifen dann ohnehin zu Playstation und 3DS.



Ja, kenne insgesamt vier Leute die mich damals wegen GTA V "angehauen" haben, ob sie lieber eine 360 oder eine PS3 nehmen sollten.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass die Wahrnehmung durch Foren stark verzerrt wird, das schreibe ich ja selbst ständig. Gutes Beispiel sind da diese "Kult"-Spiele wie Ico, Shadow of the Colossus oder Beyond Good & Evil. Oder halt die Retro RPGs wie Wasteland 2, Pillars of Eternity, Tyranny und Co.. In Foren wie hier wirkt es immer so, als hätte jeder die Titel gespielt und geliebt. Die Realität sieht natürlich sehr anders aus, wie alleine die Verkaufszahlen besagter Spiele zeigen, die abseits weniger Fans halt die Masse völlig kalt lassen. Oder anders ausgedrückt, diejenigen, die sowas zocken sind auch oft diejenigen, die halt als "Extremspieler" überdurchschnittlich viel in Foren unterwegs sind.



Das lässt sich auch von vielen Spielern, neben den großen Genre-Blockbustern,  gar nicht zeitlich bewerkstelligen.  "Kult" ist  gelegentlich so zu werten wie "Scheiß"


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juni 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Waren das denn so viele Spiele? Ich habe im Kopf, dass bei Sony gegen Ende auch nur noch TLOU an guten Spielen kam und dann wären wir auch hier wieder bei Herrn Otto Normal, der sowas eben nicht weiß. Jüngere Spieler und Erstkäufer ebenso wenig. Also wieder nur wir Internet Nerds


2013 kamen neben The last of us noch Beyond: Two Souls oder God of War: Ascension. Dazu noch 3rd Party Konsolenexklusiv sowas wie Final Fantasy XIV, Ni no kuni oder Dragon's Crown. 2014 dann Little Big Planet 3, Gran Turismo 6. Dazu noch jede Menge "Kleinkram" in beiden Jahren wie Tales of Xillia 1 und 2, Atelier Ayesha, Time & Eternity, Sly Cooper, Hyperdimension Neptunia Victory, etc.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (17. Juni 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 2013 kamen neben The last of us noch Beyond: Two Souls oder God of War: Ascension. Dazu noch 3rd Party Konsolenexklusiv sowas wie Final Fantasy XIV, Ni no kuni oder Dragon's Crown. 2014 dann Little Big Planet 3, Gran Turismo 6. Dazu noch jede Menge "Kleinkram" in beiden Jahren wie Tales of Xillia 1 und 2, Atelier Ayesha, Time & Eternity, Sly Cooper, Hyperdimension Neptunia Victory, etc.


Ob man die jetzt alle unter "an *guten* Spielen" laufen lässt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber selbst als Nerd muss ich zugeben, dass ich von  Ni no kuni, Dragon's Crown oder deinem "Kleinkram" noch nie was gehört habe. Als Japan Fan kriegt man wohl echt was geboten.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Juni 2017)

Für Fans japanischer Spiele ist die Playstation immer noch Anlaufstelle Nummer eins (neben dem 3DS). Auch wenn durchaus einige der Titel inzwischen auch für PC portiert werden. Und gerade Ni no kuni von Level 5 und Studio Ghibli (die berühmten Zeichentrick-Macher) als auch Dragon's Crown von Vanillaware sind durchaus sehr populäre, geradezu Kult-Titel.

Sogar in diesem Jahr kam mit Persona 5 ja noch ein echter Knaller auch für die PS3. Viele japanische Games erscheinen noch heute parallel auf PS3 und PS4, nur wird halt außerhalb Japans dann fast immer nur die PS4 Version veröffentlicht. 

Beyond: Two Souls von David Cage mit Ellen Page und William Dafoe als auch God of War sind ebenfalls berühmte "Reihen". Zusammen mit The last of us hatte die PS3 also 2013 somit mind. drei wirklich große Exklusivtitel.

Also ich kaufe gerade die Playstations eben tatsächlich hauptsächlich wegen solcher Titel.


----------

